# Uso eficiente del buscador



## sammaael (Abr 13, 2010)

Hola a todos. Soy (o era???) un visitante frecuente de la seccion moderacion
asi que me puse a revisar algunos mensajes vecinos a los mios en esa seccion y me di cuenta que la mayor parte de ello se debe a que no utilizan (o utilizamos) el buscador.
Ciertamente muchas veces he buscado temas y me salen como resultados puras cosas nada que ver con lo que queria saber. Entonces, habra algun truco, consejo, tip o lo que sea para ayudarnos a buscar la informacion que queremos...
Dejen aca sus consejos para asi guiar a los que siempre andamos perdidos gracias


----------



## pablofunes90 (Abr 13, 2010)

el buscador está potenciado por google asique yo uso todos los recursos que brinda la busqueda de google..
saludos


----------



## Casti (Abr 13, 2010)

Debido a que el foro es usado por hispanohablantes de todo el mundo, y cada uno tiene su variante del Castellano, yo probaria con diferentes maneras de nombrar lo mismo.

Por ejemplo: Si buscas como hacerte un coche teledirigido, que es como se le llama en España, puedes substituir coche por carro, auto, vehiculo, y teledirigido lo puedes substituir por RC, radiocontrolado, control a distancia, etc.

Asi con lo que se ocurra buscar.

Este es uno de los muchos consejos que de pueden dar.

Pero yo me doy cuenta de una cosa y es que hay mucha gente que es muy mala para usar los buscadores (no lo digo por ninguno de ustedes) y por contra yo (y muchos otros) tengo una facilidad tremenda a la hora de encontrar exactamente lo que busco.


----------



## lucifergaby (Abr 22, 2010)

yo solo queria un circuito de una alarma con 2 sensores y me lo sansionaron, hay miles de circuitos de alarmas en forosdeelectronica, pero muchos se van por las ramas, o presentan cosas ya armadas y quieren que los demas los ayuden...nunca un circuito en concreto, y me estoy matando buscando en el buscador y no encuentro ni 1 circuito de alarmas con 2 sensores, esta bien que muchas veces posteen spam, pero al menos que me hayan dejado el posteo 1 dia...a ver si alguno me firmaba algo, ahora estoy re perdido u.u


----------



## sammaael (Abr 22, 2010)

lo que puedes hacer es buscar un tema parecido al que tu quieres, ahi realiza tus consultas y te sabran responder... Los moderadores hacen un gran trabajo manteniendo en orden este foro, existen normas que se deben cumplir para evitar caer en moderacion. Ya te acostumbraras de seguro si haces tu consulta en el lugar indicado te ayudaran con gusto!!


----------



## lordfrac (Abr 22, 2010)

Casti dijo:


> Debido a que el foro es usado por hispanohablantes de todo el mundo, y cada uno tiene su variante del Castellano, yo probaria con diferentes maneras de nombrar lo mismo.
> 
> Por ejemplo: Si buscas como hacerte un coche teledirigido, que es como se le llama en España, puedes substituir coche por carro, auto, vehiculo, y teledirigido lo puedes substituir por RC, radiocontrolado, control a distancia, etc.
> 
> ...



no es mi caso ajjaaj soy tremendamente malo usando el buscador en cualquier lugar, en taringa, en otros foros, en todo, mi truco es como todos los buscadores son google personalizado es usar google mismo,  por ejemplo poner en google 
                     " auto a RF forosdeelectronica "
y así es mas fácil.


----------



## sammaael (Abr 22, 2010)

sip pero no es necesario salir de forosdeelectronica para hacerlo basta con buscar en el recuadro que esta ahi ariba, de hecho creo que es mejor opcion que el buscador del foro propiamente tal


----------



## Chico3001 (Abr 23, 2010)

Les dejo algunos tips que yo uso y me han resultado eficientes

- Buscar por palabras claves concretas, es decir en vez de buscar "Como puedo programar el timer0 del PIC 16f877" mejor buscar "Timer0" y "PIC"
- Usar sinonimos en las busquedas, por ejemplo timero tambien se puede buscar como TMR0, reloj, contador, etc
- Si conocemos el autor o algun usuario que haya dado una respuesta en ese tema podemos añadir el nombre de usuario a la busqueda como palabra clave
- Este foro tiene 2 buscadores, uno es Google que se basa en relevancia, es decir, revisa el numero de accesos a los temas y asume que un tema con mayor numero de visitas es mas util, sin embargo esto no siempre es cierto, para esos casos el foro cuenta con un buscador configurable que es mas preciso y permite filtrar por cantidad de respuestas o tiempo de ultima respuesta:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/search.php


----------



## PEBE (May 2, 2010)

Yo tenia el mismo problema usaba el buscador y me aparecian cosas bastante fuera de lo que buscaba, hasta que me di cuenta de que el buscador suprime palabras comunes como: tv,fm,am,etc. entonces si por ejemplo en el buscador pones "problemas con tv" el buscador te suprime "tv" y solo busca contenido relacionado con "problemas" asi que cuando finaliza tu busqueda lo unico que encuentras son posts que tienen que ver con cualquier problema. Una forma en la que solucione este problema es fijarme en las palabras que el buscador me suprime y cambiarlas por otras por ejemplo en vez de tv- television y problema resuelto. Parece un consejo tonto o muy simple pero en verdad funciona!!!, cambiando una palabra te da una gama muy diferente de opciones de busqueda. Saludos.


----------

